# GMO Salmon? Ew. Just. Ew.



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

The FDA is considering allowing GMO salmon into the food supply. It's just a lowly petition, but please go sign:
http://www.fooddemocracynow.org/blog/2010/sep/13/tell-fda-you-wont-eat-gmo-salmon/

*Shudder*

It's gross enough that we do this to fruits and veggies. But allowing GMO animals into our diets crosses into a whole new realm of wrong. There's more info at the link...


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree. There is so much evidence that GM food is harmful, unfit for consumption. I wish more people would take a stand against it. Off to read the petition.....


----------

